# Any good Shopping sites?



## cleung (Oct 8, 2005)

Has anyone tried shopping sites like www.shopping.com, www.bizrate.com, www.mysimon.com, etc.? Any similar sites that have been successful for t-shirt sellers?

Clint


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

froogle has been pretty good, not sure people go to the others looking for t-shirts (seems like mostly consumer goods for the home like electronics and furniture type stuff...but that's just my first impression of the sites).


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

shopping.com is fairly worthless in my opinion.


----------

